# It begins......



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

The season hasn't even started and the old guys are getting creaky....



> WALTHAM — Paul Pierce went through a rather lengthy shooting session yesterday, but his bruised right heel again prevented him from taking part in the practice that preceded it.
> 
> And the Celtics captain is not expected to work out with the team today either, leaving his availability for Sunday’s season opener in New York perhaps even more in question.
> 
> “We won’t ask him to do anything until (tomorrow) and see what he can do,” said Doc Rivers after a practice that lasted close to three hours. “And then if he can play (against the Knicks), we may play him. If he can play, we’ll play him. We may not even start him. But we don’t know any of that until (tomorrow).”


http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/basketball/celtics/view/2011_1223pierce_still_hurting_will_rest_today/


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

LeBron shut the window on the big three era in game five last year. It's time for a major retooling for you guys.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, I mean, I like Garnett, Pierce and Ray, but let's face it...nobody fears these guys anymore.

I'm at a point where everytime the Bulls play the Celts I expect them to win.

The team is just old.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VanillaPrice said:


> LeBron shut the window on the big three era in game five last year. It's time for a major retooling for you guys.


Time and injuries shut the window, not Lebron. The Celts weren't getting by Chicago either, and OKC or Dallas both would have won in a theoretical Finals match-up. I mean, if Shaq had been healthy, and Rondo didn't have the nagging foot thing, and they had re-signed Tony Allen, etc...... but that team, going into that second round series, wasn't getting past any of the top four teams last year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Yeah, I mean, I like Garnett, Pierce and Ray, but let's face it...nobody fears these guys anymore.
> 
> I'm at a point where everytime the Bulls play the Celts I expect them to win.
> 
> The team is just old.


 If I were the smallest player on the other team I'd be scared of Garnett


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

When we're healthy, I have no doubt we're still the second best team in the Eastern Conference. We just showed yesterday there is no way the Knicks can hang with us with a full roster.

With that said, these guys probably won't be healthy come playoff time. Pierce has been off since May (?) and he came in to the first practice with this injury. That should tell you about all you need to know.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lolno. We don't have a chance against the Heat or Bulls unless one of them has a major injury.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Marcus13 said:


> When we're healthy, I have no doubt we're still the second best team in the Eastern Conference. We just showed yesterday there is no way the Knicks can hang with us with a full roster.


I agree with you. Everyone's so quick to just write off these HOF calibur guys like they're completely worthless now. No way in ****ing hell is that a smart idea to do, at least not yet.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Celtics and Lakers are both so done it's not even funny.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lakers have the flexibility to go get Dwight at least.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Floods said:


> Lakers have the flexibility to go get Dwight at least.


Don't you guys have some nutty cap space plan for the end of the year too though?

Neither of us are going to make any real noise this year, (barring Dwight trade) but both of us could be back in it as soon as next year.

Oh, and I hear Cousins played well in the beatdown your Kings gave us last night, at least you've got that.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Don't you guys have some nutty cap space plan for the end of the year too though?


Yeah but Dwight has no interest in coming here, and Deron's blocked by Rondo. Even if we did get rid of Rondo, Deron wouldn't want to join a 35 year old Paul Pierce and a bunch of crap.

All we can do at this point is blow it up and hope for good draft picks.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Floods said:


> Yeah but Dwight has no interest in coming here, and Deron's blocked by Rondo.


Why would the Lakers want Superman? He's blocked by Bynum. (See how stupid that sounds?)


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Floods said:


> Lolno. We don't have a chance against the Heat or Bulls unless one of them has a major injury.


I just can't see Chicago beating us in a seven game series. Boston has never let a one-man team beat them (Lebrons Cavs, Dwights Magic, Wades Heat) and I just dont see Rose being able to do it either. Boozer just sucks too much.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> Why would the Lakers want Superman? He's blocked by Bynum. (See how stupid that sounds?)


They can trade Bynum for him.

Deron is not coming to Boston.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Boston has never let a one-man team beat them (Lebrons Cavs, Dwights Magic, Wades Heat)


That was back when the Celtics had a front court. 

KG, Bass, and two dumbasses will get mauled by the Bulls front line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Avery Bradley is a waste of a roster spot.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> Avery Bradley is a waste of a roster spot.


That's not the problem, the problem is that they actually don't have anything better to do with that roster spot.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

Three straight losses for the Celtics to start the season. Awesome. Time to ****ing rebuild again.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it wrong of me to say that Stiemsma might deserve to start ahead of Jermaine based on what I've seen from him so far?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

No, it's just wrong of Ainge to attempt to contend with a roster on which Stiemsma could be seriously considered for a starting role.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

jaw2929 said:


> I agree with you. Everyone's so quick to just write off these HOF calibur guys like they're completely worthless now. No way in ****ing hell is that a smart idea to do, at least not yet.





jaw2929 said:


> Three straight losses for the Celtics to start the season. Awesome. Time to ****ing rebuild again.


Lol.

You guys should really get into the Westbrook sweepstakes. He's good enough to demand a double team and you guys need a primary scorer in the worst way possible.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

VanillaPrice said:


> Lol.
> 
> You guys should really get into the Westbrook sweepstakes. He's good enough to demand a double team and you guys need a primary scorer in the worst way possible.


I can't imagine Westbrook's available just yet, but I'm sure it's in the back of Ainge's mind. Tyreke Evans and a few other guards are likely on his radar as well. Just gonna have to sit tight and see what happens.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> Lol.


I'm a passionate fan, what can I say? Ever love a team so much, you ****ing HATE them when they **** up? 

Pretty ****ing funny.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's funny that a three game sample size completely changed your perception of your team and your season.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bogg said:


> I can't imagine Westbrook's available just yet, but I'm sure it's in the back of Ainge's mind. Tyreke Evans and a few other guards are likely on his radar as well. Just gonna have to sit tight and see what happens.


A few more altercations with Durant and the media will blow it so out of proportion that it will be the smartest thing for Oklahoma City.

Tyreke has potential but he's probably the most selfish player in the league at this point. E.H. pointed out that Rivers has traditionally been good with head cases though, so that could help. I'm interested to see what Ainge has in store.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> It's funny that a three game sample size completely changed your perception of your team and your season.


It's called over-exaggerating. Jesus, try not to take shit so literal/seriously.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

jaw2929 said:


> Three straight losses for the Celtics to start the season. Awesome. Time to ****ing rebuild again.





jaw2929 said:


> I'm a passionate fan, what can I say? Ever love a team so much, you ****ing HATE them when they **** up?
> 
> Pretty ****ing funny.





jaw2929 said:


> It's called over-exaggerating. Jesus, try not to take shit so literal/seriously.


I'm the one taking things seriously?

I do wonder what Ainge is going to do with the big three though. They're obviously too old to go through even a short rebuilding phase and none of them are good enough to be primary players on a contender, but they could all be really high level role players. I could definitely see Allen being shipped somewhere to be a specialist off the bench.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Allen will come to Miami to be our 6th man. :devil:

If only to stop him from killing us every time we play the Celtics.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 11, 2011)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm the one taking things seriously?


Yeah - just because someone swear a lot, doesn't mean it's life or death. I speak like that in person too. You seem to take everything very literally. I don't REALLY think the team should be blown up (at least not yet). It was frustration to the horrible 0-3 start.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Let's all simmer down, now


----------

